# $10 Off $50 Purchase at A-MAZE-N Products



## tjohnson (Apr 14, 2013)

*Promotion for April 2013*

*$10 Off $50+ Order at A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS*

*COUPON CODE = SMF10BUCKS*

http://www.amazenproducts.com

Offer Ends 4/30/13

THX!

Todd


----------



## bigblue (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks todd

time to load up on some pit special 

LOVE THAT STUFF


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you, Todd.  I was just wondering if you had any new discounts. I need some more oak pellets!


----------



## smoker808 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wish I seen this before ordering another pellet smoker and pellets last week!  Just gives me more reason to order more stuff LOL!!!

Thanks Again Todd those pellets and AMNPS got here very quickly.

Aloha,

Dom


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are looking for a new therm or just want a "*Black Maverick ET-732*" just for the cool factor, you can use this coupon code for the new Mav also and get it for less than 50 bucks and free shipping!!! You can't beat that!!!


----------



## yance (Apr 17, 2013)

Wish I'd waited just a few more days before ordering my AMNPS and pellets.  Oh well... I'll keep my eye peeled for when I need more pellets.

At least I had a nice e-conversation with Todd and my package was delivered FAST!!!! 

I was a little disappointed to see "Made in China" on the AMNPS box though.  You do what you have to do to make it in business, and I applaud Todd for jumping in with an idea for a startup that's apparently doing quite well.


----------



## bigblue (Apr 17, 2013)

made in china !

that cant be right ,my smokin tube wasnt (i dont thing so at lease) 

todd raise the price but keep it in the good old USA


----------



## yance (Apr 18, 2013)

China or not, this is a REALLY well made piece of equipment.  If you take a close look at the pellet smoker, and know anything about fabrication, thinking about the shearing dies, forming dies, then jigging up the formed parts to make the 22+ welds before it can go in the box, if these were made here few of us could probably afford them.  It'd be back to the hotplate & skillet for me.

Thanks for a great product line Todd.  I'm looking forward to trying this one out in a week when my BBB comes out.


----------

